# blackened java fern



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I can't seem to keep my java ferns from turning black. I had read advice to add extra phosphate. I tried increasing and eventually doubling the KH2P04 dosage (as part of EI dosing) but it is actually getting worse.

Does anybody have any idea what I am doing wrong?

AquaAddict

100 gal marine
50 gal fresh
100 gal fresh


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Googled it, check it out

Java Ferns Are Turning Black | eHow.com


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Java Ferns will turn black if your nitrates bottom out. Add more potassium nitrate (N) and you won't have this problem. Java Ferns are extremely efficient at absorbing the nitrogen source from the water column. 

I hope that helps.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info from both of you. I will try increasing my EI regimen but will have to buy some more KNO3 from Jon's Plant Store. I already add calcium and magnesium but will increase the dosage a little. The Java Fern is in a recently set up 90 gallon tank that only has approx 8 Neon Dwarf Rainbows. I was adding a capful of Metricide but I am going to stop. One crypt has melting ends so now I don't suppose any the my plants really need carbon dosing - all I have are Anubias and various java ferns and the one clump of some kind of very tall crypt that is growing well except for the tips.

AquaAddict


----------

